
Show HN: Leena AI – Predict Attrition Before It Happens - adit93
https://leena.ai/engagement.html
======
adit93
Hi Guys,

We at Leena AI just launched a new module to help CEOs & HR heads understand
the level of engagement of employees with the company.

Get open beta access now -
[https://leena.ai/engagement.html](https://leena.ai/engagement.html)

As soon as you upload list of employees on the dashboard, automatic emails
will be sent to sets of employees at different times with a chat link. When
employees click on this link, AI.sha will start conversing with them just like
a human would and gaze the level of engagement on 14 engagement levers.

Engagement in your company across all these levers will be available to you to
take important culture decisions. Also, a list of at risk employees will be
made available for you to take next steps on.

Please give us feedback and share with other startups and HR heads!

------
oaththrowaway
I understand why a corporation would like this, but what reason would an
employee have to be honest?

Maybe I'm just being cynical from all the "anonymous" surveys I've seen used
to target disgruntled honest employees who thought the survey was to help fix
problems and not just used to make their lives difficult for not being "team
players".

